# Can't Access Schedule



## Redjar (Jun 23, 2022)

Today is the last day of my COVID leave, and when I tried to log in to MyTime for Target to view my schedule for the week of July 3-9, it says that I don't have access to the site. Can this be because I am still on leave? Has anyone who has had a COVID leave experienced something like this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 24, 2022)

Redjar said:


> Today is the last day of my COVID leave, and when I tried to log in to MyTime for Target to view my schedule for the week of July 3-9, it says that I don't have access to the site. Can this be because I am still on leave? Has anyone who has had a COVID leave experienced something like this?


Yes. Contact your hr.


----------

